# Shike pole



## cornpile (Feb 9, 2011)

What we call them anyway


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 9, 2011)

Never heard that before - nice one sir!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 9, 2011)

Fine capture.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Feb 10, 2011)

Neat shot!  We always called the green herons something like that when I was coming up.  "Shy poke" is as close as I can come to spelling what I think I was hearing back then; given some of the other names I heard growing up, I'm betting that it was some kind of transmogrified French/Cajun name.


----------



## leo (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't reckonize the name, but I like the pic


----------



## quinn (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool shot nice treatments too!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice work CP on the treatment they were call something similar to that with a little more slang great capture


----------

